# Victoria State Sponsorship



## LNFred (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi All,

According to the Victoria SMP the ICT Professionals need to have 2 yrs experience and a specialization in one of many programing languages or project management. Great if someone could advice if the specialization is applicable if I am applying for the occupation ICT Business Analyst as well.

The reason being, I am finding it a bit difficult to figure out how an ICT Business analyst would specialize in Programming Languages.

Thanks !!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

LNFred said:


> Hi All,
> 
> According to the Victoria SMP the ICT Professionals need to have 2 yrs experience and a specialization in one of many programing languages or project management. Great if someone could advice if the specialization is applicable if I am applying for the occupation ICT Business Analyst as well.
> 
> ...


Your perception is wrong. A business analyst is not needed to be familiar with languages. Please read carefully duties given in ANZSCO code 261111 (Business Analyst) and according to that prepare your reference letters. You will definitely get a positive assessment--Good luck,
-Baljinsi


----------



## LNFred (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Baljinsi !! Good Luck to You as well !!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

LNFred said:


> Thanks Baljinsi !! Good Luck to You as well !!


Thanks LNFred. I have already got positive assessment as SYSTEMS ANALYST (261112). I have applied for VIC state sponsorship--let us see---

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------

